# HELLA OEM Projector vs. Helix Projector



## stampsosu (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi there, 
So I have been saving up to purchase the HELLA OEM projectors (HID look) from ecstuning, and I came across these projectors on ebay. They appear to made by Helix, and they are approx. $100 cheaper than the HELLA models. Any thoughts about these? Anyone try them? They still look pretty close to the OEM models. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-M...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_6130wt_1132 



Thanks!


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

IMHO there is nothing wrong with Helix lights. When it comes to ANYTHING aftermarket you get what you pay for. Many MK4 guys are running Helix OEM HID reps with no complaints.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

PA-TDI said:


> IMHO there is nothing wrong with Helix lights. When it comes to ANYTHING aftermarket you get what you pay for. Many MK4 guys are running Helix OEM HID reps with no complaints.


Running Helix projectors in my Mk4 R32 with digital 55W 5K HID kit and love it. Decent cut off, no glare when on coming, and reasonable price compared to OEM. Once adjusted they work great. Some whine about the quality of the materials and adjusters but you get what you pay for.


----------



## vancity 1.8t (Jan 12, 2003)

There's a great review of these MK V Bi-Xenon Lights here:

Worth a look.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...f-Jetta-HID-Bi-Xenon-Headlights-Plug-and-Play!


----------

